# new site



## Samzo (Aug 20, 2005)

I'd just like to promote my site for a second. It's not finished and I don't even have the stock yet but tell me what you think..

http://www.herpsandinvertsuk.tk/


----------



## worldofmantis (Aug 20, 2005)

I like it sam good job.


----------



## Samzo (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks chris


----------



## PseudoDave (Aug 20, 2005)

Easy on the eye, nicely layed out, good stuff.


----------



## Ian (Aug 20, 2005)

very nice sam, like the banner as well, nice one!

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Samzo (Aug 20, 2005)

do you reckon the banner looks out of place?


----------



## Ian (Aug 20, 2005)

na, looks pretty good if you ask me. Nice animated background.

Cheers,

ian


----------



## Samzo (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey guys... Just to say new site URL its www.herpsandinvertsuk.com (yay no pop ups  )


----------



## Obie (Sep 13, 2005)

Nice work.


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 13, 2005)

Nice start Samzo. If you could add a photo gallery that would be great! All the best.


----------



## Ian (Sep 13, 2005)

nice one sam! Best luck with it all..

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Samzo (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks guys, probly wont sell as much as Ian and Yen lol but it's all good :lol:


----------



## Arachnids (Sep 13, 2005)

Nice site you got there...I would also like to announce my scorpion forum http://www.forumup.com/?mforum=scorpionforum


----------

